# do our babies have terrible two stage



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I think my little devil is going through a terrible 2 stage
i have this square parsons ( hand made) table that my mom had custom made years ago and she gave it to me and i have these 2 really nice arm chairs that i face towards the table on each side and maxi has never ever attempted to go on them plus if he did he would have too go under the table to get on them, which is why i have it that way, well my nice chairs are now facing the wall , last night i am in my bedroom and all of a sudden i hear thump but loud thump i look over and i see no maxi in my room i go out to the living room and my dear sweet darling baby
jumped on the table knocked off my cd portable player i use for the gym along with a very nice black vase , keys and there he was under the table
thank god it didnt hurt him or fall on him but now i have something else to worry about , you have no idea how much toys he has and he still finds trouble lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

lol thats cute, what a little stinker!







They definantely have a mind of their own!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

That is funny you posted that Pudge is about 1 1/2 and I asked the vet if their personalities change around then and she said it is not uncommon from 1 1/2 to 2 years old for them to change abit and "come into their own" so there you have it, it is not your imaginiation. Pudge has had a few changes in his personality enough for me to ask, I was not sure if it was from the neuter or the age......like you said fortunately he didn't get hurt...they are fearless little creatures. If Maxi is like Pudge he thinks he is super dog and jumps up and off and around on everything with the greatest of ease


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The other evening I heard someting banging on the floor in the entry hall area and went to see what was going on... Kallie had gotten my cell phone charger and was biting and chewing the cord and slinging the whole thing around..... She's two-and- a-half years old but has been destructive all her life..... "victims" have included plastic-cased car key, vacuum cleaner cord, Oriental rug, kitchen throw rug, 3 pairs of eye glasses, a friend's sunglasses..... All these items were destroyed to the point of not being usable any more.... I have finally gotten the point and try to keep things out of her reach but the cell phone incident was just a couple days ago.....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Dec 6 2004, 04:59 PM
> *That is funny you posted that Pudge is about 1 1/2 and I asked the vet if their personalities change around then and she said it is not uncommon from 1 1/2 to 2 years old for them to change abit and "come into their own" so there you have it, it is not your imaginiation. Pudge has had a few changes in his personality enough for me to ask, I was not sure if it was from the neuter or the age......like you said fortunately he didn't get hurt...they are fearless little creatures. If Maxi is like Pudge he thinks he is super dog and jumps up and off and around on everything with the greatest of ease
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG... this better NOT be true!! Kodie has been acting different ever since he was neutered ..which was in sept. He is 1yr 8months old!!!!! I thought it was the greenies I finally bought for him months ago... but now your saying that it could be just his personality?????????? Kodie is being MEAN to me!







He has an attitude with me at times... he has NEVER had one until his neutering and now that hes 1yr 8months... i'm scared!







He wont grow out of this??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Dec 6 2004, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... this better NOT be true!! Kodie has been acting different ever since he was neutered ..which was in sept. He is 1yr 8months old!!!!! I thought it was the greenies I finally bought for him months ago... but now your saying that it could be just his personality?????????? Kodie is being MEAN to me!







He has an attitude with me at times... he has NEVER had one until his neutering and now that hes 1yr 8months... i'm scared!







He wont grow out of this??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20609
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is probably just testing you. He wants you to know that he is in charge. You need to let him know that you are the alpha.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 6 2004, 05:25 PM
> *OMG...  this better NOT be true!!  Kodie has been acting different ever since he was neutered ..which was in sept.  He is 1yr 8months old!!!!!  I thought it was the greenies I finally bought for him months ago... but now your saying that it could be just his personality??????????  Kodie is being MEAN to me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kodie, Kodie, Kodie..... He will continue to have an attutude with you until you establish yourself as the alpha. It is up to you... he sees that there is no alpha in the "den" (your house) so he figures that he has to assume the role........ Your dog will become a totally different animal once you do this..... I have posted a list of ways to establish yourself as alpha... if you need me to find that post for you, I'll be glad to. 

The reason I am so sensitive to this issue is that when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, in 1989, I knew nothing about what an alpha was and she became the alpha... that was our existence for over 12 years.... Now that I am the alpha with Kallie and Catcher I can see how much better it can be........ Please... for your sake and his.... do it!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 06:17 PM
> *The reason I am so sensitive to this issue is that when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, in 1989, I knew nothing about what an alpha was and she became the alpha... that was our existence for over 12 years.... *


i was just curious, How did Rosebud show her dominance??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 6 2004, 06:25 PM
> *i was just curious, How did Rosebud show her dominance??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Mee... here are some of the ways she showed her dominance:

1. If she was lying on my lap with her back to me and I would go to pet her, she would whip her head around and bite me!!

2. As soon as I came home from work she would run in to the kitchen and start jumping very high near the counter and barking for me to feed her!! And me... like a total nut case would rush and feed her... I mean before I even would hardly put my briefcase down, I would rush to the kitchen to feed her because she demanded it!! 

3. If we were in bed and I would accidentally touch her, she would growl at me! 

4. She pulled terribly on the leash. She never learned to walk beside me, even after dog training classes... she was always out front. 

5. She would not let me groom her at all or even brush her... she would bite me if I tried. (Yet the groomer said she was always a perfect angel with her. In fact the vet didn't even have to use anethesia with her for certain procedures where he might have used it, because she was so good for him...!!)

6. If she wanted to do something she would bark at me and herd me in to the room... I would follow her like a good little submissive pack member!!

7. When we were in dog training class she would not do the down position (a submissive position). She would literally "fall apart" when I tried to get her to do it. 

Don't get me wrong... Rosebud was the love of my life but I just didn't know any better, so it was my fault that she was in charge!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 06:43 PM
> *Hi Mee... here are some of the ways she showed her dominance:*


woa!!!!

yes, she was very dominant over u ~
were u married back then and was she dominant over ur whole family?

or were u the only 2 in the house ?

but then if i was a dog and was the alpha, i would LOVE it if my fellow pack members petted me and hugged me...









i've always craved for my parents love (which they hardly showed) and i constantly need someone for me that shows me that he/she loves me and i LOVE hugging and touching hehehe

heeeeeheeee u dont know how much i "annoy" Jongee by holding and patting her..she gets all grumpy if i do too much and she wants me to stop by wiggling out of me ...so sad.....*Sob*

hhahaa

thank you for answering my questions im sure u miss her dearly


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 6 2004, 07:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Mee,

No I wasn't married at the time... it was just me and Rosebud and she was the first puppy I had ever had. When I was married we had two Irish setters and then later a Doberman but we got them when they were about one year old. 

Rosebud would let me pet her and love her and she would kiss my nose on command but if she was not in the mood for being petted... look out!!

In spite of this I did love her so much and even with Kallie and Catcher here, I still miss Rosebud... She was "one of a kind". 

If you like a dog that cuddles, you'd love Catcher... he lives to be cuddled. He is like a little baby... if he is on my shoulder cuddling and I try to put him down, he will stretch his little paws out and reach toward me like a magnet..... he is an extremely loving dog.....

Kallie is a cuddler too but doesn't like it nearly as much as Catcher does.....


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

... if you need me to find that post for you, I'll be glad to. 

I would love to see the post, I have an alpha female in our house that is starting to do the growling thing if she does not want you to touch her, I would love to know your tips for becomming the alpha, we would all be a lot happier


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 07:18 PM
> *If you like a dog that cuddles, you'd love Catcher... he lives to be cuddled. He is like a little baby... if he is on my shoulder cuddling and I try to put him down, he will stretch his little paws out and reach toward me like a magnet.....  he is an extremely loving dog.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20625*


[/QUOTE]

YES !!! i think i would loooooooove Catcher !

and thank you for helping me decide to have a male maltese next time coz of all the cuddling and affection the males show







than the girls

i even asked my breeder about having a male next time and asked quesitons and she told me that yes, males are more affectionate...

but then after having Jong-ee's skin infection, im sure she thinks me as irresponsible....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 6 2004, 07:25 PM
> *YES !!! i think i would loooooooove Catcher !
> 
> and thank you for helping me decide to have a male maltese next time coz of all the cuddling and affection the males show
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jong-ee is still a puppy... right? My experience has been that as the dog gets older they get even more loving and give more back... with puppies it is "me, me, me" but as they mature they develop a soul.. a depth to their personality..... hope that makes sense!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 07:41 PM
> *Jong-ee is still a puppy... right? My experience has been that as the dog gets older they get even more loving and give more back... with puppies it is "me, me, me" but as they mature they develop a soul.. a depth to their personality..... hope that makes sense!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ooo right!! i forgot about my parents maltese..shes like 5yrs old..but the last time i saw her, ii havent seen her like in one year coz i moved out of my parents house and i came back to visit my grandparents a year later and gongju was there!!!

but she was really happy to see me again (she loved me the most, she growled and barked at my mom whenever my mom raised her voice at me coz i wasnt a very good daughter..hahah...but my mom was soooo pissed coz she considered Gong-ju to be HER dog but Gong-ju loved me more than my mom...hahaha)

anywayz, yeah, when i met gongju again, i was kinda amazed she wasnt that interested in playing anymore..all she wanted to do was snuggle up next to me and get patted and get tummyrubs.. she was soooo playful and loved playing games with me the last time i saw her......i dont know if it was just seeing her agian in one year but all she did was just lay right next to me and get cuddled....

and the first night when i was sleeping, grandma didnt want me to sleep with her coz i'll be going back to LA in a few days and didnt want gongju to get too excited coz she'll get disappoined when i leave again...so she slept in her crate in the living room as usual, and grandma closed my door and she was scratching my door the whole night and crying....so my grandma closed the crate but she was still crying and crying...it was so sad......it was more painful that i couldnt do anything about it but just hear her cry.....and then i woke up early in the morning and let her in my room and heheh i took a photo of her being all bushy looking in the morning










.i miss her...

it was so sad when i had to come back to LA..i called my grandma after i came back to LA and my grandma told me that Gongju was searching for me in the house..and the house is TINY!!!







its not like i'll be hiding somewhere in the small house..









oh yes, in conclusion, i am waiting for jongee's real personality to burst open one day


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 6 2004, 07:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo right!! i forgot about my parents maltese..shes like 5yrs old..but the last time i saw her, ii havent seen her like in one year coz i moved out of my parents house..

but she was really happy to see me again (she loved me the most, she growled and barked at my mom whenever my mom raised her voice at me coz i wasnt a very good daughter..hahah...but my mom was soooo pissed coz she considered Gong-ju to be HER dog but Gong-ju loved me more than my mom...hahaha)

anywayz, yeah, when i met gongju again, i was kinda amazed she wasnt that interested in playing anymore..all she wanted to do was snuggle up next to me and get patted and get tummyrubs...i dont know if it was just seeing her agian in one year but all she did was just lay right next to me and get cuddled....i miss her...

it was so sad when i had to come back to LA..i called my grandma (Gongju was staying at my grandma's house) after i came back to LA and my grandma told me that Gongju was searching for me in the house..and the house is TINY!!!







its not like i'll be hiding somewhere in the small house..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20642
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, I wish there was some way you could get Gongju..... maybe your grandma could intervene or something and see if she could come to live with you.... It sounds like you really, really miss her


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

My last dog ate my sofa (yeah ate my sofa) when he was around a year old


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i feel soooo bad for gonju. just take her!!


and yes, the girls went through their terrible 2s. and then they say that male dogs, from the age of 1-4 yrs old they are going to try testing their boundries and try to be dominant. gruffi hasnt tried---thank god! lol. he's super sweet. but he keeps testing ellie. lol. and then she has to attack his face!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 6 2004, 08:36 PM
> *i feel soooo bad for gonju.  just take her!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Catcher is very dominant around Kallie.... he is like a little Napolean... strutting around and attacking her.... but not in a mean way.... but Kallie usually ends up on her back... but I think she likes it because she doesn't try to get up!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 6 2004, 06:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodie, Kodie, Kodie..... He will continue to have an attutude with you until you establish yourself as the alpha. It is up to you... he sees that there is no alpha in the "den" (your house) so he figures that he has to assume the role........ Your dog will become a totally different animal once you do this..... I have posted a list of ways to establish yourself as alpha... if you need me to find that post for you, I'll be glad to. 

The reason I am so sensitive to this issue is that when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, in 1989, I knew nothing about what an alpha was and she became the alpha... that was our existence for over 12 years.... Now that I am the alpha with Kallie and Catcher I can see how much better it can be........ Please... for your sake and his.... do it!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20618
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wasent a member then ,but if you could find that post for me to read id be most interested.I dont have that problem yet with the boys,but i sure dont want to have it either.Anyway,thanks....Sheila


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 6 2004, 08:36 PM
> *i feel soooo bad for gonju.  just take her!!*


yes i would love to !!

but my grandparents love her too much as well and i couldnt take gongju away from them..they would be too lonely without her...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 6 2004, 09:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I wasent a member then ,but if you could find that post for me to read id be most interested.I dont have that problem yet with the boys,but i sure dont want to have it either.Anyway,thanks....Sheila








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20686
[/B][/QUOTE]

I went ahead and re-typed it in to one post. These are things I have gleaned from books, MO, SM, various Web sites, and the like to help establish yourself as alpha:

l. Do not let your dog go through narrow doorways first... make sure you are the first through the door.

2. Feed her after you eat. Let her know that you are eating first.

3. When she is eating, put your hands in her food bowl and mess with her food. Make sure she lets you do this... don't let her growl or get possessive with her food.

4. Some people say to keep them off the bed, etc. but I can't do that!! 

5. Every once in a while when she has a toy or bone in her mouth, take it away from her. She should not growl when you take toys, bones, etc. out of her mouth.

6. "Her" toys are "your" toys... in other words don't leave the toys lying around for her to take them as she wishes. Keep them in a box or something and then take them out and give them to her... that way she knows, they are yours.... 

7. Make her earn everything.... ask her to sit before giving her a treat, giving her her food, petting her, etc.

Some dogs are naturally submissive and you may not have to do all this for them to respect you... however, if you have a dominant dog you may find that you have to be really strict in following these recommendations in order to be alpha. 

However, don't forget that if there is no alpha, even a submissive dog will have to assume the role because a dog knows that there has to be an alpha. Kallie is very, very submissive and she let me be alpha real easily. Catcher started off trying to be alpha to me but I nipped it in the bud really fast by following the tips above. He used to snap if I tried to take something out of his mouth, but for example, tonight he grabbed a piece of Kleenex that fell on the floor and I opened his mouth and took it right out without any sort of fight from him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 6 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Noodle always wants to sleep in my lap or lie next to me in bed, but he dislikes being petted unless he came asking for it.  For instance, he's sleeping in my lap now.  If I started to pet him, he'd get up and go sleep on his bed.  He doesn't like to be disturbed.  I love how Cookie is so snuggly.  She always wants to sleep in my lap, too, but she also LOVES to be petted as much as I'm willing to pet her.  I can go wake her up from sound sleep, flip her upside-down in my arms and start giving her belly rubs and she'd practically purr with pleasure.  Noodle would be insulted and give me WHY DID YOU WAKE ME glares.  He'd struggle to leave and then probably go to another room just to get away from me.  He likes to have his space.  So, I simply can't believe that males are more affectionate than females.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Was Noodle older when he was neutered... because I've heard that it is only neutered males who are necessarily sweeter, more cuddly, etc. So if he was older when he was neutered, maybe that made a difference ?? Your two sound like a good pair... they are different from each other... each with their own wonderful attributes....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you Kallie/Catchers MOM! Sometimes i get sooooooo sad because Kirby who is just eight months old does,nt seem to hang on me like Bailey does.I hope its because he,s a puppy.He follows me everywhere but when i call him he doesnt always come to me and somtimes he acts like im going to beat him or something.Like that would ever happen. I love the way Bailey is ,he,s such a lover.I know what you mean about belly rubs Dmz,Bailey melts and Kirby acts like im trying to kill him!!!


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

You know, reading these posts has made me chuckle...You all just don't get it...It's the Maltese Mafia. Especially with 18month to two years of age. That's when they have to make a "Hit" to make their "Bones" in the Maltese Mafia. The more spectacular the "Hit"...the higher they'll rise in the organization. Now I know some of you don't believe me, but most of the newcomers who came over from the AMR/PMR site knows it's true. I can tell you now that Maxi will go far in the MM.  :excl:


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

mee, I feel so bad for gonju.







Your story made me so saaad.







Just take her! She loves YOU so much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 6 2004, 10:31 PM
> *Kallie/Cather's Mom,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You've got the best of both worlds for sure having one cuddler and one more reserved.... when I cuddle Catcher I look over and see Kallie's sad face and it just "kills" me!! Then when I go to cuddle her, Catcher will push her away!! I usually try to "sneak" my cuddling in when the other one isn't looking!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 7 2004, 08:30 AM
> *No matter who I've got, the other one is guaranteed to be looking.  They are always in the same room I'm in...unless I'm in the bathroom.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20772*


[/QUOTE]

That's how it is for me. If I'm holding either Milo or Martini the other one is right there waiting for their turn. Usually what happens is, if I pick up Tini, Milo is hanging on to her tail to see if he can picked up too.







It's pretty funny... Of course when I put whichever one I am holding down they strut around for a good 2-3 minutes as if saying, 'she picked up me first.'


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 09:42 PM
> *Kodie, Kodie, Kodie..... He will continue to have an attutude with you until you establish yourself as the alpha. It is up to you... he sees that there is no alpha in the "den" (your house) so he figures that he has to assume the role........ Your dog will become a totally different animal once you do this..... I have posted a list of ways to establish yourself as alpha... if you need me to find that post for you, I'll be glad to.
> 
> The reason I am so sensitive to this issue is that when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, in 1989, I knew nothing about what an alpha was and she became the alpha... that was our existence for over 12 years....  Now that I am the alpha with Kallie and Catcher I can see how much better it can be........  Please... for your sake and his.... do it!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well... i kinda think Kodie is tryin to test me like you said.. but he doesnt do any of those things you named. He always looks at me when we go for walks... waiting for me. If he sees me leave a room without him... he gets crazy! He will stare and look around for me... hes really bad. When i hand feed him greenies or play with his toys... hes fine. No growling or biting ... and i can do whatever i want with the food. It's when i give him a greenie and let him go eat it alone without me... and then try taking it back he gets NASTY! When I give him treats, I make him sit or lay down... give paw.. ya kno... and everything goes smoothly. It's those greenies!!!







Turned him EVIL!




> Yes, Noodle was neutered at a late age...he was five or six years old.  I think six.  Yeah, I think he was six that last time I was in America.  Or maybe he was five.  Cripes....if my students didn't keep track for me, I'd never even know what day it is.  I guess that is what makes the difference.  However, I cannot IMAGINE any dog, much less a boy dog, being more cuddly and affectionate than Cookie.  [/B]


I dont understand what you were trying to say with the age a boy was neutered...???????
Kodie was neutered pretty late too.. 1yr 6months. Hes very loving... always wants attention... hugs, kisses, cuddling...and carries on when i'm not looking at him or going out without him... "hold me!! hold me!!", "take me! take me!",... omg.. hes soo bad.. he sits and cries when i'm on this forum and not paying attention to him!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 6 2004, 08:00 PM
> *Catcher is very dominant around Kallie.... he is like a little Napolean... strutting around and attacking her.... but not in a mean way.... but Kallie usually ends up on her back... but I think she likes it because she doesn't try to get up!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When Lexi and Ellie (a yorkie, her bestfriend) they attack each other. They try to sneek up on each other. It is very funny to watch. Ellie is always ending up on her back. For some reason she likes when Lexi goes for her belly.







Most of the time they bite at each others fur. If someone new was watching them they would think they were really fighting because they growl at each other. But Ellie's mom and I know that that is their "I'm ferocious!" growl.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Lulu has to her own account.. a Brand new printer which she chew the cord....no longer able to use it (i guess i need to replace the cord) 3 cell phone chargers... which i may add where pretty high up i dunno how she gets all this cords... My Prada shoes... brand new present ffrom my mother for my best friend's wedding.. the heal has many bite marks... My father's sandals.. the wall SHE TRIED TO CHEW THE WALL..... not to mention how many shirts has teeth marks.. to name just a few items in the past 2 months she has ruined and she has more toys than u can think of.. and that whole thing of exchanging for her toys.. she would take both .. oh yeah my boyfriend's surround system,... the cable for one of the speakers.. was cut half way in 4 different places,,, and this ARE NOT items on the floor!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Dec 7 2004, 10:51 AM
> *Lulu has to her own account.. a Brand new printer which she chew the cord....no longer able to use it (i guess i need to replace the cord) 3 cell phone chargers... which i may add where pretty high up i dunno how she gets all this cords... My Prada shoes... brand new present ffrom my mother for my best friend's wedding.. the heal has many bite marks... My father's sandals.. the wall SHE TRIED TO CHEW THE WALL..... not to mention how many shirts has teeth marks.. to name just a few items in the past 2 months she has ruined and she has more toys than u can think of.. and that whole thing of exchanging for her toys.. she would take both .. oh yeah my boyfriend's surround system,... the cable for one of the speakers.. was cut half way in 4 different places,,, and this ARE NOT items on the floor!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20859*


[/QUOTE]

Well, I'm glad to see that Lulu is worse than Kallie!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Dec 7 2004, 09:51 AM
> *the wall SHE TRIED TO CHEW THE WALL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20859*


[/QUOTE]

Cool! Lexi isn't the only one.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Dec 6 2004, 05:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... this better NOT be true!! Kodie has been acting different ever since he was neutered ..which was in sept. He is 1yr 8months old!!!!! I thought it was the greenies I finally bought for him months ago... but now your saying that it could be just his personality?????????? Kodie is being MEAN to me!







He has an attitude with me at times... he has NEVER had one until his neutering and now that hes 1yr 8months... i'm scared!







He wont grow out of this??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20609
[/B][/QUOTE]



Tell me what kodie does becausesince maxi was neutered at 6 months he is now 15 months he of late all of a sudden will go coco loco on me i can be rubbing his back and kissing him and he is being a darling and than its like a spark hits him and he goes to hump and bite me
now i know he knows what he is doing because he doesnt do this to anyone else but me and i know he loves me my hopes are that when i am home more with him he will stop this behavior
I am leaving my job on dec 31st and i will be doing some work with my dads business which my mom has the office in her house so i will be bringing maxi with me im hoping this will calm him down i mean he is very attached to me but he can also get coco loco


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Maxismom... yuppp... kodie will do that too.. but only when we play. He licks me like crazy at the same time... i just think its a type of playing. He acts differently with me than anyone else.. in a good way...so i KNOW there is repect between him and I. This is from an earlier post...


> Well... i kinda think Kodie is tryin to test me like you said.. but he doesnt do any of those things you named. He always looks at me when we go for walks... waiting for me. If he sees me leave a room without him... he gets crazy! He will stare and look around for me... hes really bad. When i hand feed him greenies or play with his toys... hes fine. No growling or biting ... and i can do whatever i want with the food. It's when i give him a greenie and let him go eat it alone without me... and then try taking it back he gets NASTY! When I give him treats, I make him sit or lay down... give paw.. ya kno... and everything goes smoothly. It's those greenies!!!  Turned him EVIL![/B]


----------

